
Work in Sweden - scott_karana
http://work.sweden.se/
======
WordSkill
57% tax rate. Not much regard for personal liberties, harsh laws on drugs.

~~~
dev360
Perhaps you have never seen the Swedish girls of tinder.

[http://tindernasuecia.tumblr.com/](http://tindernasuecia.tumblr.com/)

------
scott_karana
I submitted this because I thought it was both informationally very useful,
while also having notable design.

------
izx
don't bother applying if you aren't white, though...

~~~
scott_karana
Nowhere in the forms[1] does it seem to have an indication for race. Are you
saying that after being accepted to the country, and seeing your colour, that
they'd suddenly find an excuse to deport you?

I'm aware the country is very homogeneous, but never heard of explicit
discrimination.

1
[https://www.migrationsverket.se/download/18.5e83388f141c129b...](https://www.migrationsverket.se/download/18.5e83388f141c129ba63110a9/1404229530203/atutifran_148011_en.pdf)

